# Gaggia Baby Black - replacement steam wand



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I guess the fact that the new Gaggia Baby Black has the ball socket type steam wand means a whole different set of rules apply?

That is - the rules that apply to the "Classic" no longer apply to the new Baby?

(Correct me if I'm wrong)

Anyway, the supplied turbo frother is a right pain in the bum to use...

I'm kind of used to having to make froth rather than trying not to (if you get my drift?).

So, what alternative steam nozzles (same arm different nozzle kind of thing) are available?

And what are peoples experiences with these?

gazbiggs


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A longer panarello is available on line, get that and take off the outer sleeve. What remains is a longer single hole steam nozzle, with a little practice good micro foam is easy to make.

Ian


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You can fit a Silvia steam arm. I posted a thread somewhere, will look for it. If you don't mind opening your machine then it's relatively straightforward!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here you go:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4238-Gaggia-Baby-Steam-Wand-Upgrade&p=22183#post22183


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> A longer panarello is available on line, get that and take off the outer sleeve. What remains is a longer single hole steam nozzle, with a little practice good micro foam is easy to make.
> 
> Ian


Does that fit the Classic as well?

Cheers,

JP


----------

